# Guinness 250 Anniversary Stout



## Millet Man (8/4/09)

Stumbled across this article this morning.

Guinness 250 Anniversary Stout

Sounds interesting and I'll certainly have to try it when it arrives.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## KingPython (8/4/09)

This actually sounds good, might be bottle conditioned, might be hoppy like a US stout, anyway a lot of mights.


----------



## Fourstar (8/4/09)

Im interested, thats for sure! i will get my mate who works at a bottleo to keep his eyes open. 

I'm sure he will let me know when its out as he's a stout fiend!


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/4/09)

What a pity it isn't coming in the guise of their soured/vatted Foreign Extra Stout.  

My guess is it will bear little difference to the Guinness we're already forced to consume. It's amazing how a differing bottle and label can get people all soggy in the crotch.  

Warren -


----------



## Swinging Beef (8/4/09)

Ahh, but Warren, most people taste with their eyes. ^_^


----------



## Polar Beer (8/4/09)

No one does a gimmick like Guinness. How many times can they repackage the same product? 

Anyway. I love the stuff. Will be keeping an eye out for this one.


----------



## kook (8/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> What a pity it isn't coming in the guise of their soured/vatted Foreign Extra Stout.



Which version? Theres about 5 different ones, as they're produced differently in certain countries.

The Nigerian version is my favourite :icon_drool2:


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/4/09)

Kook the ones I tried I found in a cafe in Rome oddly enough. It was around 7.5% and very horsey smelling. B) 

It saddens me that we can't readily get the bigger Guinness here in Oz. 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (8/4/09)

When i was last in Dublin they had a 'special' guinness on tap in addition to the normal version.

I couldnt taste a difference.

I was told by the locals they brew a few different version each year, must only be released in Dublin?


----------



## Polar Beer (8/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> When i was last in Dublin they had a 'special' Guinness on tap in addition to the normal version.
> 
> I couldnt taste a difference.
> 
> I was told by the locals they brew a few different version each year, must only be released in Dublin?



That's not a regular annual thing. There were limited edition (6 months) runs that came out over 05-06. I only had the chance to try the Brew 39. It was a bit light in stout intensity IMO. There was I thin 6-7 and they are all long gone now. Only major recent products I can recall sticking around for any length of time are the Guinness Cold & the Nigerian Guinness (foreign extra stout). Guinness Cold is Guinness, colder (if you're lucky). The Nigerian Guinness was about 6%. Bloody good. Certainly nothing lacking in intensity there. Pretty sure that started as a promo and became a regular. Not sure if it's still about now though.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> ... the Nigerian Guinness (foreign extra stout). Guinness Cold is Guinness, colder (if you're lucky). The Nigerian Guinness was about 6%. Bloody good. Certainly nothing lacking in intensity there. Pretty sure that started as a promo and became a regular. Not sure if it's still about now though.


Hell yeah. I didn't realise this was some sort of special release when I found it on the 'wall of beer' at my once favourite, now non-existent, liquor store, about 3 years ago. Liquid charcoal with none of the harshness, could taste it for an hour after finishing the 330ml bottle, which was more than enough. According to this it's over 7% which wouldn't surprise me.

I bought one and figured it was the 'real' Guinness, as in not just the BUL stuff we get. As it turns out, it's apparently fairly close to 'the original'.

I'll be keeping an eye out for this again for sure. Mmmmmm... :icon_drool2: 

Really not sure about a 'fizzier' Guinness. Sounds terrible IMHO.


----------



## Polar Beer (8/4/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Hell yeah. I didn't realise this was some sort of special release when I found it on the 'wall of beer' at my once favourite, now non-existent, liquor store, about 3 years ago. Liquid charcoal with none of the harshness, could taste it for an hour after finishing the 330ml bottle, which was more than enough. According to this it's over 7% which wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> I bought one and figured it was the 'real' Guinness, as in not just the BUL stuff we get. As it turns out, it's apparently fairly close to 'the original'.
> 
> ...



Good old Wikipedia. That's the one alright. Great stuff indeed. Never seen it here though. 
Also says that there was a Guinness Pilsner :huh: . Now withdrawn.


----------



## Fourstar (8/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Good old Wikipedia. That's the one alright. Great stuff indeed. Never seen it here though.
> Also says that there was a Guinness Pilsner :huh: . Now withdrawn.



If it aint black (or ruby red)... send it back.


Sounds like ive got to get my hands on this Nigerian Guinness... :icon_drool2:


----------



## petesbrew (8/4/09)

Bring it On!
Bring it On!
Bring it On!

:chug:


----------



## petesbrew (8/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Good old Wikipedia. That's the one alright. Great stuff indeed. Never seen it here though.
> Also says that there was a Guinness Pilsner :huh: . Now withdrawn.


There was/is Harp over in Ireland still?
Tried a Guinness Wit called Breo as well while I was there, but I wasn't much of a wit lover, let alone beer geek back then.


----------



## drsmurto (9/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> That's not a regular annual thing. There were limited edition (6 months) runs that came out over 05-06. I only had the chance to try the Brew 39. It was a bit light in stout intensity IMO. There was I thin 6-7 and they are all long gone now. Only major recent products I can recall sticking around for any length of time are the Guinness Cold & the Nigerian Guinness (foreign extra stout). Guinness Cold is Guinness, colder (if you're lucky). The Nigerian Guinness was about 6%. Bloody good. Certainly nothing lacking in intensity there. Pretty sure that started as a promo and became a regular. Not sure if it's still about now though.



Thats the one. Brew39. I was living in the UK during that time and regularly ducked over to Dublin for a drinking weekend with mates (ryan flights were $50 return - Durham to Dublin).


----------



## KingPython (9/4/09)

Bulk Buy from Nigeria!


----------



## Swinging Beef (9/4/09)

King Python said:


> Bulk Buy from Nigeria!


Hey!
I got an email from a guy in Nigeria just this morning.
He would be happy to help.
Seems the guy is loaded!


----------

